# Peninsular Stove Co., 116 Oak Stove



## ran56 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have this old wood stove and am attempting to find out what it may be worth.  Have not had much luck researching online for this particular Company for whatever reason.  I am going to attempt to attach some pictures or at least links to the pictures.  Any help or information would be appreciated.  Thank you

[img=http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/4166/stove009.th.jpg]
[img=http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/1747/stove008.th.jpg]
[img=http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2424/stove007.th.jpg]
[img=http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/8850/stove006.th.jpg]
[img=http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7183/stove004.th.jpg]
[img=http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6969/stove003o.th.jpg]
[img=http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/6199/stove002.th.jpg]
[img=http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4333/stove001.th.jpg]


----------



## webbie (Feb 15, 2011)

These are perfectly restored and nickled at retail:
http://www.goodtimestove.com/heating_stoves/antique_stoves_cylinder.html

However, that should not really be a guide to what it is worth. I sold a couple older stoves I had to Good Time - for $100 to $400 each. 
They have to put a lot of work into them and then probably sell them for twice what they have into them.

Some people throw them away, others get a couple grand for them.....a wide range of values!


----------

